
How do you keep your to-learn items – organized and prioritized? - vdy
I thought to organize all the things I want to learn since the pile has assumed gargantuan proportions. There are books I want to study, youtube playlists I want to learn from, MOOCs I want to take etc.<p>This does not even include the wish list of side projects I want to work on.<p>I find I am swimming in the deep !! For this year I know what I want to focus on (work requirement) but I am wondering if it worth the hassle to go through what I have marked to plan for later learning&#x2F;deliberate practice.<p>How do you manage to prioritize what to learn ? And how do you organize this ?
======
brudgers
_How do you manage to prioritize what to learn?_

Anything big needs to be worth spending at least a year figuring out if it is
worth learning. The little things are those which are necessary to support the
big things and are learned because they are necessary and learned when they
come up as part of the big thing.

 _And how do you organize this?_

By doing. If I'm not doing it, then it isn't meaningful enough to do. Which
means that I don't keep lists of things that I'm not going to do. Just lists
of things I need to do to do what I am doing.

I mean I can't do everything that's interesting, but I can always be doing
something interesting. Having fewer things means I can be patient and a little
patience goes a long way. We're conditioned to give things an hour or maybe
half a day and then make long term decisions...or in the case of an iPhone
app, maybe five minutes at best. But things worth doing are worth doing over
decades and filtering those things probably takes a few months at least.

Or to put it another way, we are conditioned to make Dunning -Kruger
decisions. Good luck.

~~~
vdy
Thank you @brudgers. It has got me thinking differently about my lists. The
time factor and patience required for big things did not consciously occur to
me. I am guilty of being conditioned in this aspect!

